# Cheap Irish Ferries? do they exist?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi got over £100 worth of Tesco vouchers but cost of ferry to Ireland seems way to high at about £200 return for the cheapest. Anybody found it cheaper?
Barry. Wanting to go 1st week of 2007


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I doubt you will do much better than £200

Unless somebody knows differently...Watch out for fuel surcharges 8O


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

If you know someone in ireland ask them to get a price, I have done this before and it was cheaper.


Steve


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,
Ferries to Ireland always appear to be expensive. I find the Caravan Club one of the cheapest to Ireland (just came back a couple of weeks ago and paid £170 Irish Ferries), two people - 7 meter A-Class and two dogs. There are big variations in cost depending on route and company etc. I think you may have to book four weeks ahead to get the bet price?
Thanks
John


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes Irish ferrys are very expensive i have never seen them cheep apart for foot passengers their is always cheep deals for them.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

there are a limited number of operators and routes. It's not cheap.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We thought about a trip to Ireland later in the year but also found the cost a bit high - cheapest was £187 through the CClub.

We don't have Tesco vouchers but discovered we have about 2000 Airmiles left over from Sainsburys points and on their website they list ferries as a way of spending them (which they never used to!) but you have to phone and get a quote.

Has anyone used them for ferries?

Steve


----------

